# Python substrate??



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi all what would be the best substrate for a Royal Python, I'm considering getting bark chips but which ones beech or what. What would be best around humidity etc., :?:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

If you go with bark use orchid bark as that will hold the humidity up well.... Personally I don't like the dark colour so I use aspen. Best substrate that i've found for snakes no question at all....

If the snake is very small though make sure none of the substrate gets stuck to his food when your feeding him... If you feed in the viv' just put some newspaper down first - job done!


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Agree... never had any probs with Aspen, as long as you take care when feeding to ensure your snake doesn't accidently munch any.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for input. I suppose it's a bit difficult as I don't have my royal yet and I want to get an adult. Until then I won't really know he's feeding habits ie if he'll feed outside the viv, which is what I was planning to do. I've read that feeding outside is better as then there's less likelihood of them striking at your hand when you go into pick them up, mistaking your hand for food :lol:

I have thought about repti carpet. Anyone got any thoughts on that? I thought if I had two pieces one to wash and one in viv scenario.

A lot of people say not to have bark or substrate at all and just use newspaper but I don't think i'd like the look of that. 

I also thought it best for the snake to have proper substrate to aid in the shedding process.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

As long as they have a rough object to use whilst shedding they don't need a substrate technically....

As I said my personal opinion would be to always go with aspen, i just don't like bark. Repti-carpet is good stuff... easy to clean and you don't have to worry about substrate getting picked up by your royal. Its all down to personal choice. 

I feed mine inside the viv and have aspen.. Not had any problems yet *touch wood!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont keep royals and considering I dont like them probably never will! But for humidity lovers I use orchid bark, as it means I dont have to spray all the time (I use this with the FWC.)
Aspen is much nicer stuff and easier to clean, but I found it too much hassle constantly trying to keep the humidity up on it. In fairness royals dont need quite the same humidity as FWCs so Im sure they would be fine on aspen.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I've found that if you keep the humidity to high on the royals you get bad sheds... Its like the skin becomes to soft and breaks to easy.

On aspen one quick spray each morning does the trick nicely!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Wish the FWC was that easy :lol:
Shes tims problem for now (haha) but she basically spends all day sat in the waterbowl and waiting for you to spray her :roll:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Why has tim got her?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Shitty landlord :roll: He has one of my hoggies too.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> Shitty landlord :roll: He has one of my hoggies too.


Ah I see! My landlord has no idea how many rep's I got :lol2: Nevermind I'll be my own landlord in a few months.... : victory:

In fact has your FWC killed tim?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Its a distinct possibility! :lol:
He actually just text me so he is alive, just chronically lazy!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Also makes sense! :lol2:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

My Royal Is On Childrens Playing Bark From BnQ, 6 Pounds for a 100 letre bag thingy. Just treat in bath (wash) or oven, or even freeze in freezer.

I think it goes perfect for royals, as there jungle like anyway. Much more natural. I had him on ASPEN, but that was more desert.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

I've just bought some aspen from a guy on ebay so will try that out first but I still like the sound of the bark. Didn't think of children's play bark though so will keep that in mind.

By the way if it's being treated in oven to kill nasties what temperature does anyone know that it should be put on?

I've nearly got all the extras that I need then it will be saving the dosh to get my boy. Just ordered a mini temp gun today so I can keep an eye on the temps all through the viv, so won't be relying just on the min man thermometer.

Cheers everyone for all the input on this thread as usual you've all been a mine of information :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

we use paper....if humidity needs to be up we put the water bowl over the heatsource.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

Gonna show my stupid side again with this question. I take it you are using a heat mat as I have really daft visions of a water bowl floating over a heat bulb :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Gay said:


> Gonna show my stupid side again with this question. I take it you are using a heat mat as I have really daft visions of a water bowl floating over a heat bulb :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: haha....i have magic levitating waterbowls...how jealous are you lol

no....i mean on the heatmat :yeahright:


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi all well today I got my ceramic so have put everything in viv as it will be for when I get my royal. I haven't put the ceramic on yet or any water in the water bowl and have fixed the thermostat probe and min/max sensor to the back of the viv just off center (as seen in pic). Without any heat or water in viv the temps are reading - hot end 74.7 cool end 72.3 with humidity of 54.

My question is what temp do I set my thermostat at with the probe placed where it is and what temps should the viv be? Also is that humidity high and how do I lower it if it is?

God I'm always finding more questions to ask:lol2:

By the way what do you guys think of the viv set up, do you think the new fella (when I get him) will like his home?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

humdity of 54 is ok! most say have it around 60%... Also run your ceramic and set the stat so you get a 92-94 hot spot under the ceramic... Your cool end should then drop to 80-85...


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for advice there. The stat probe sensor is on the back wall of the viv as it's a microclimate and the instructions state not to put it directly under the heat source but more towards the middle. So as mine is near the middle as they said what temperature should i set the state to so i can achieve the gradients you'd have given me? would it be around 85? The humidity will probably go up once I actually put water in the bowl. I suppose I'd best do this and turn everything on and see what happens then.:idea:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Your Set Up Looks Grand  I swapped from aspen just for my personal look, i think its nice with bark, as its more naturel. as i think aspen is better looking for desert set ups.

I do not have a light bulb for head or anything. Just a heat mat.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2006)

I might change to bark at a later date as I think I prefer the look of it, do you dry yours in oven first to kill off nasties?

I turned everything on in the viv earlier and filled the water bowl to check the temps and make sure they are all okay in readiness. Then bloody typical there was no heat coming out so I thought it was the CHE but when I tried that on it's own it worked. So that means my brand new microclimate stat isn't working so I'll be on to camzoo tomorrow and see what they say.


----------

